# Sky high Sativas



## time4tokin20s (Sep 19, 2008)

A few pics of some Afghani and Durban Poison.Just started budding a few weeks ago.Hopefully winter will hold off......


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

that is awsome..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I miss the taste of Durban. I may have to order some of that soon. My new grow room will have more ceiling height so i will get some going.


----------



## Stonerman (Sep 19, 2008)

Amazing plants! I have to keep my poor sativas tied down.


----------



## cili71 (Sep 19, 2008)

They are like 4 meters tall


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 19, 2008)

We haven't had plants that tall for awhile now.At least 7 years.It was a great year for planting.Just sucks I lost so many in the bad flood this summer.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 20, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> That's fukin amazing.  And I thought I was somebody special when I cut my 3 foot indica!



LOL,At least your Indica's cut.Those Sativas have 5 weeks of flowering left and probably only 3 or 4 weeks of warm weather to work with.The last couple of years we havn't seen our first killing frost untill early November though.Got my fingers crossed....come on global warming


----------



## howardstern (Sep 20, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I miss the taste of Durban. I may have to order some of that soon. My new grow room will have more ceiling height so i will get some going.


 
What's the taste like, and more importantly:  how's the high?


----------



## howardstern (Sep 20, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> A few pics of some Afghani and Durban Poison.Just started budding a few weeks ago.Hopefully winter will hold off......


 
Truly awesome plants/trees!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 20, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> What's the taste like, and more importantly:  how's the high?



We picked a little plant that had gotten topped by a deer a few weeks ago and it was some of the strongest immature buds I've smoked.It had a sweet yet earthy taste to it.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 20, 2008)

I love sampling my plants as they grow.  And cutting off some bottom buds that receive less light can help to funnel more energy to the top buds to grow better.  Double the fun!


----------



## Alistair (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations Tokin, those look really nice.  I sure hope the weather holds out long enough for those buds to fully ripen.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 20, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> I love sampling my plants as they grow.  And cutting off some bottom buds that receive less light can help to funnel more energy to the top buds to grow better.  Double the fun!



Put away the scissors and step away from the plant


----------



## JBonez (Sep 21, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Put away the scissors and step away from the plant



^^^This post just made my night, wow, too funny!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 21, 2008)

From what I remember which was 15 + - years ago, the stone is awesome. You take a few good hits and think you are feeling it, a few minutes later you are feeling it more, 20 minutes later you are rocked. It is an uplifting almost kinda trippy feeling high. I called it creeper weed because it really does sneak up on you. I can't really describe the taste.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

You must have some great soil where she is planted, she is huge.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 22, 2008)

> Put away the scissors and step away from the plant


A scissors wouldn't be much use for that thing. An axe would be more like it :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

Break out the Husky 372xp and get to work


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 24, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> A few pics of some Afghani and Durban Poison.Just started budding a few weeks ago.Hopefully winter will hold off......



Wow ...:shocked: now that's the first lady I've seen that can rival old hippie's girls:chuck: ... my goodness!:giggle: ... how tall is the lady?:watchplant:What kind of yield do you expect?

Excellent job ... obviously great hiding place ... :hubba:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 24, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Wow ...:shocked: now that's the first lady I've seen that can rival old hippie's girls:chuck: ... my goodness!:giggle: ... how tall is the lady?:watchplant:What kind of yield do you expect?
> 
> Excellent job ... obviously great hiding place ... :hubba:



Lol,I'm gonna bring a tape measure out next time I go feed.I'm gonna say the biggest is maybe 14' with maybe 1 or 2 more to go.As for harvest,it's hard to say.Just depends on if it gets fully matures or not.Time's a tickin' down


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 25, 2008)

How much time to you have left? ... and do you think she will make it?  When's the first frost for your area?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 25, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> How much time to you have left? ... and do you think she will make it?  When's the first frost for your area?



3-6 weeks away.It's hard to tell here.The last couple of years we haven't gotten the kill frost until mid November.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

Took some more pics.Trying to fatten these ladies up so we're giving bloom nutes every weekend.I just don't think they'll get done unless mother nature does us a favor.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 27, 2008)

those ladies are so fine! been thinking of doing durban if its poss to do in a scrog. definately need to find a pure sativa to scrog if d.p. isn't going to cut it.


----------



## duffman (Oct 1, 2008)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 5, 2008)

rock on


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 6, 2008)

I have always read that Durban Poison has a short flowering time.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks beautiful.you'll have to put climbing spurs on to look at the top.what a grow.i love the durban poison buzz.i had some but they grew too tall for my tent.i gave them to a friend that put them outside.of course he said the deer ate them ,yeah sure.oh well,lookin good my friend.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Went out in the rain today and gave these girls one more dose of nutes.According to the forecast we still have at least 2 weeks of no frost.If I can get 3 in they should have some fairly good meat on their bones.Gonna have to tie em up a little this weekend before they start falling over.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Just made this cool pic from today


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 12, 2008)

Just checked the 10 day forecast.Low on 21st - 47 degrees.Plus mid 80's today.I might get these ladies matured yet


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

looking good mang.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 14, 2008)

Those are beauties, keep us updated.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 14, 2008)

think you need to put a pic of the girl, right before you chop her, into BPOTM :hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Oct 15, 2008)

the durban poison is the best high i can ever expect.just grows so dang hi.i threw one away lately,just fot that reason.not an inside plant to truly reap the sweetness they have to offer.great grow mu friend,great grow.where do you live,eh lol


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 15, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> the durban poison is the best high i can ever expect.just grows so dang hi.i threw one away lately,just fot that reason.not an inside plant to truly reap the sweetness they have to offer.great grow mu friend,great grow.where do you live,eh lol



I live among the corn
I grow in logged out areas.Some of the best soil you're gonna find out in nature.


----------

